# Suche Enduro/Freeride Anschluss und einen gescheiten Shop um Darmstadt



## dirt_87 (20. April 2013)

Hier ist ja einiges los auf Grund meines         Studiums bin ich jetzt in die Nähe von Darmstadt gezogen und         suche einen Anschluss an Enduro Touren bzw. Freeridenorientierte         Biker.


       Zu dem wäre es mal Interessant zu wissen wo sich         hier die Szene so trifft und man gescheites Material bekommt Um         Darmstadt/Bergstrasse soll ja angeblich einiges gehen. In der         Darmstädter Innenstadt sieht man davon allerdings nicht wirklich         was?!?

       Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. April 2013)

Servus, 
wir fahren öfters mal lockere Enduro Touren an der Bergstraße (melibokus). Morgen fahren wir ein wenig freeride/downhill an der Rinne in eberstadt. Falls du Bock hast, sag Bescheid. Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (20. April 2013)

Hi, für mich ist der beste Shop für Bikeklamotten, Protektoren und Stuff der *Treeline* Shop in Bensheim neben dem Mc Slobos. Hier gibt es alles was das abfahrtsoriente Bikerherz braucht. Fox, Dakine, Paltzangst, Evoc, Ion usw...
Er fährt auch selbst und hat Ahnung.


----------



## Flabbergeist (20. April 2013)

In Roßdorf: http://www.wellmannbikes.de
da war ich aber schon lange nicht mehr.

Falls du irgendwann auf Rennrad/Triathlon umsteigen willst  : http://www.radsport-smit.de
In Gustavsburg... Ok, nicht wirklich in der Nähe, aber empfehlenswert


----------



## Peter-S (21. April 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hi, für mich ist der beste Shop für Bikeklamotten, Protektoren und Stuff der *Treeline* Shop in Bensheim neben dem Mc Slobos. Hier gibt es alles was das abfahrtsoriente Bikerherz braucht. Fox, Dakine, Paltzangst, Evoc, Ion usw...
> Er fährt auch selbst und hat Ahnung.



Kann ich zustimmen


----------



## gabriel weber (21. April 2013)

BIKESTORE OSTBAHNHOF in der Erbacher Str. 87 (im ehemaligen Ostbahnhof von DA)

Gerne auch mal ne Tour wenn Zeit ist...


----------



## demo14 (21. April 2013)

Baisikl
Groß Zimmern
Robert Bosch Str.2


----------



## Michel187 (22. April 2013)

Wellmann??? 

Bikestore Ostbahnhof kann ich nur empfehlen!
Super kompetent und ein tolles Team! 
Und... Produkte die überzeugen 

Postiv für dich: Der Laden ist nicht allzu weit von der Uni entfernt


----------



## dirt_87 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich war letzte Woche mal bei treeline im Shop,  kleiner Shop, super nette Leute. Bikes habe sie zwar nicht, doch dafür  eine ordentliche Auswahl an Kleidung. Hab vom Besitzer den Tipp bekommen, das ich auch im Webshop schauen kann, obs was neues gibt... unter www.treeline.de . Das finde ich ganz cool!

Naja,  die anderen Läden werde ich demnächst mal abklappern, wenn das Wetter  mal wieder schlechter wird Hört sich alles ganz gut an!

Habe gerade mit dem Renovieren zu tun und werde ich melden sobald fürs Biken Luft ist! Danke aber schon mal an euch alle!!!

Grüße
Stef


----------



## timson (6. Mai 2013)

Servus,
Treeline und Ostbahnhof kann ich auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
Und für ne Abfahrt orientierte Tour bin ich auch immer zu haben(war grad ne lockere Runde rund um den Frankenstein unterwegs und hab gesehen das wieder mal fleißige Builder im Wald unterwegs waren...  )!

Wenn du mal Zeit hast einfach melden...

Gruß
Tim


----------

